# speakers



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there any way of testing a speaker to see if its blown or not


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just take a penlight cell and "tickle" the contacts with the 1.5V, if you get scratchy static, the speaker is still somewhat alive.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for your quick reply. Will try it now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is a penlight cell?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

A small battery


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK,  Thanks..

You think he just would have said use a small battery. 
A penlight cell.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Will try it now


Any luck?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> What is a penlight cell?


 AAA 1.5 volt


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Everybody who doesn't live under a rock knows what a penlight cell is. A double A battery. (1.5 volts) Pete


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

It looks dead to me martin


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pity. Maplins in Wrexham good for replacements.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Never thought about maplins. Ordered one online now. Martin hope you dont mind me asking. Where do you source your ho locos from in the uk


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

I buy quite a lot from eBay (including new stuff from the States), otherwise shops including Hereford Model Railways, Model Junction etc, plus some stuff from shows or swap meets. Hattons in Liverpool at times too.

Where do you buy from?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Ebay mostly. Only just ventured in to american scene.Trying to find out what to buy and what not to


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Ebay mostly. Only just ventured in to american scene.Trying to find out what to buy and what not to


Lol it's very addictive  what lines are you modelling?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Diesels thru and thru. Not a steamer in sight


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Also a faller car system


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> everybody who doesn't live under a rock knows what a penlight cell is. A double a battery. (1.5 volts) pete











Well, let me lift my rock out of the way. 

The new LED penlights come with 2 AAA batteries.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Diesels thru and thru. Not a steamer in sight


Mine is a mix of Steam and Diesel, mainly NE lines.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

I take it ne lines are north east ?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> I take it ne lines are north east ?


Yes ... broadly speaking! New York Central, Pennsy, NKP, B&M etc


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Martin, what do you think of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATLAS-CLA...lway_Models&hash=item1e7a67b3c9#ht_754wt_1255


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Martin, what do you think of this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATLAS-CLA...lway_Models&hash=item1e7a67b3c9#ht_754wt_1255


Nice ... especially with sound.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

sound update. New speaker fitted lots of adjustments done and all is well. PHEW


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> sound update. New speaker fitted lots of adjustments done and all is well. PHEW


Good to hear! Did you buy the Alco?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

I bottled out it made £72-92 plus postage. Still got my eye out for more sound models. Do you run sound ?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> I bottled out it made £72-92 plus postage. Still got my eye out for more sound models. Do you run sound ?


Yes, have got a few sound fitted locos; my excuse is that the kids like it!  must admit that I quite often mute them after a few minutes!


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

I understand what your saying. my pair are in there late thirties and flew the nest years ago. Happy days


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have daughters of 6 & 9 as well as older ones, they both love running the trains


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

AA batts are 1.5 volts so are AAA also 1.5 volts? Guess I never bothered to look as I don't use any AAA batts. Don't got no 'penlight'.Pete


----------

